# VB6 Package and Deployment Wizard



## The G-man (Jun 4, 2001)

First of all, thank you Tim for the code you replied with. Works perfectly. 

The problem I'm having now is that I had to make some path changes to the dirctory path for the Access Database. Unfortunately, when I went to use the Package and deployment wizard again, it gave me a error 80004005 Automation Error Unspecified Error. I tried recreating the app from scratch copying the forms to the new project and reassigning my startup form. When I did that, the package and deployment wizard said that i need an exe for the project and gave me an option to compile. I hit the compile button and the error returned when trying to compile. I have no idea what to do. I have never seen this error before.

Before I tried creating the new project i tried to use the package and deployment wizard to rewrite the exe. It would not do it and returned the same error.

Please Help!!!!


----------



## The G-man (Jun 4, 2001)

After a great deal of struggling and fighting, i have finally found the error. It was two typos! I ran the app as a Start with Full Compile which will break on every error. I had two typos that killed the compile. Thanks to everyone who took the time to read my post!!!!


----------

